# What age do you switch from puppy food to adult food



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello All,

Penelope is approaching 6 months of age and want to know when do I switch from puppy food to adult dog food?


Thanks


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I switched London from a puppy formula (Solid Gold at the time) to an all life-stages formula (Natural Balance Potato & Duck at the time) when she was around 9mos old. With Preston, he started right away on an all life-stages formula and they are both now on Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. London is 2yrs and Preston is 10mos old.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

For my two from 8 months to 1 year old is when I switched them to all life stages food.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I switched ours around 9 months.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

About 8 or 9 mos _for Pepper_, I was informed by my vet. I only recently switched tho cuz I still had puppy food left and I am not tossing it....LOL!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't really feed puppy food anymore...most toy dogs don't grow fast enough to necessitate it...I usually go right to an all life stages food.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. You have all been very helpful


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I only use puppy food to get the puppies started eating solid food. The brand I use has tiny bites and very little grain in it. Too much protein isn't a good idea in the long run.


Tina


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

jmm said:


> I don't really feed puppy food anymore...most toy dogs don't grow fast enough to necessitate it...I usually go right to an all life stages food.


Will the bag say all life stages? Im wondering if Oliver can eat the food I give Mindi.


----------

